# Do you think the....



## M.e.j.b02-17

baby will be beibers?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nah, I think she's trying to pull a publicity stunt x


----------



## x__amour

Not sure. :-k


----------



## trinaestella

woah! I hope so cos that will be a lot of drama :laugh2:


----------



## missZOEEx

Wss^ ;]


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think so. Sure she could be after 5 min fame but..im not sure the lawyers, there are two, woulda taken the case based on nothing. then theres the fact that if he isnt, shes perjured herself. Justin hasnt actually denied it. She must have known the death threats would start almost immediately..

She's either insane or telling the truth.

Plus i see it this way, if I was in her place i'd like people to give me the benefit of the doubt so i'll do the same for her.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Justin HAS denied it


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> I think so. Sure she could be after 5 min fame but..im not sure the lawyers, there are two, woulda taken the case based on nothing.

I think the lawyers took on the case because I feel like they see it as a "defamation of Justin's character" type of accusation.


----------



## xCookieDough

*I say yes... but then I say no... so I'm 50/50! If baby is his then woaaah, can of worms!*


----------



## we can't wait

Woah, the poll is 50/50 right now.

I don't think the Beibs is a daddy just yet.
The whole story just sounds fishy.
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/fishy.gif


----------



## Desi's_lost

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Justin HAS denied it

Where? Link please?

Last news report i saw says "Justin Bieber isn't responding to claims he fathered a fan's baby. As he Tweeted Wednesday in the wake of a paternity suit, he's "going to ignore the rumours . . . and focus on what is real."

Read more: https://www.dose.ca/Woman+behind+Justin+Bieber+paternity+suit+faces+threats/5657254/story.html#ixzz1ck3AArEY"

That says he isnt addressing, not that he didnt have sex with her.

And sure the case will get publicity but that means nothing if they arent getting paid.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i said yes , cause i think that would be soo funny.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its actually twice now he's said for people to judge him on his music, not rumor..for someone who has hundreds of thousands of whiney little girls backing him, y u so defensive?


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Yeah. just for jokes


----------



## Rhio92

No :/ Probs just an attention seeking little girl :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> Its actually twice now he's said for people to judge him on his music, not rumor..for someone who has hundreds of thousands of whiney little girls backing him, y u so defensive?

Who? Me? I wasn't being defensive :shrug: Just merely stating my opinion.


----------



## holly2234

I voted no!


----------



## vaniilla

I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world. I hope its not true.


----------



## AriannasMama

I hope so, it would cause all sorts of fun drama :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

he could join bnb. yes!!

and it was on etalk, lawl. ill find a link


----------



## xCookieDough

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> *he could join bnb*. yes!!
> 
> and it was on etalk, lawl. ill find a link

:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vaniilla said:


> I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world. I hope its not true.

wouldn't be the 1st time a "star" has had a child with someone and caused a scandal


----------



## kattsmiles

For his sake, I surely hope not. 30 seconds Bieb? Have you not seen what the "baby momma" looks like? Fail.

Leave it to Bieber. \\:D/


----------



## xCookieDough

kattsmiles said:


> For his sake, I surely hope not. 30 seconds Bieb? *Have you not seen what the "baby momma" looks like? Fail.*
> Leave it to Bieber. \\:D/

*
^ I know that's what I was thinking aswell!*


----------



## amygwen

I don't think it's true at all. I think this chick is just trying to get her five seconds of fame, which so far is successful hah!


----------



## xCookieDough

*Even if she is lying...and they say she may be prosecuted for lying...do you really think she would go to jail...nuh uh.*


----------



## AirForceWife7

xCookieDough said:


> *Even if she is lying...and they say she may be prosecuted for lying...do you really think she would go to jail...nuh uh.*

Exactly! Like Lindsay Lohan .. who has had 54895748390572438 slaps on the wrist & has only gone to jail like twice, only to be released on bail like 2 days later because she has the money. You know that no normal citizen in society would get as many chances as her .. it's sick! :growlmad:


----------



## LauraBee

Not sure, but I voted yes. I'm slightly more yes than no.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i have a JB baby too.


----------



## xCookieDough

AirForceWife7 said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *Even if she is lying...and they say she may be prosecuted for lying...do you really think she would go to jail...nuh uh.*
> 
> Exactly! Like Lindsay Lohan .. who has had 54895748390572438 slaps on the wrist & has only gone to jail like twice, only to be released on bail like 2 days later because she has the money. You know that no normal citizen in society would get as many chances as her .. it's sick! :growlmad:Click to expand...

*Exactly! Lindsy Lohan case is just so stupid isn't it, but if the system doesn't punish the girl for lying (this is if she is) then I'm sure the Beliebers won't let it go *


----------



## xCookieDough

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> i have a JB baby too.

*
How many JB babies we got on board now?*


----------



## Desi's_lost

AirForceWife7 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Its actually twice now he's said for people to judge him on his music, not rumor..for someone who has hundreds of thousands of whiney little girls backing him, y u so defensive?
> 
> Who? Me? I wasn't being defensive :shrug: Just merely stating my opinion.Click to expand...

Noooooooooooo :haha:

Im saying why is Justin being so defensive.


----------



## Desi's_lost

vaniilla said:


> I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world.

This! :thumbup:

Imagine if you(meaning anyone) were in the situation.


----------



## kattsmiles

Desi's_lost said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world.
> 
> This! :thumbup:
> 
> Imagine if you(meaning anyone) were in the situation.Click to expand...

You'd be surprised what people would do and sacrifice for money. I ain't sayin' she a gold digger...

Wait, yes I am.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2057195/Justin-Bieber-baby-Pictures-Mariah-Yeater-inside-weird-world.html

He could have any girl in the world, yet he would lose his virginity in a dirty restroom with this chick? LOL. Very classy lady.


----------



## Desi's_lost

And if she isnt, wont you feel like an asshole?
Why not just wait and hold judgements like that till you know the truth?


----------



## lauram_92

I don't think so


----------



## kattsmiles

Desi's_lost said:


> And if she isnt, wont you feel like an asshole?
> Why not just wait and hold judgements like that till you know the truth?

No, I won't feel like an asshole. Lulz will ensue.


----------



## AirForceWife7

If the baby isn't Biebs, she will have brought the scandal among herself .... I think she is lying, because Justin could've picked any girl in the world, and her story just doesn't make any sense. Why would he pick her & do it in a bathroom? That doesn't seem like the ideal first time someone like him would choose :haha: I could be wrong though, if the baby is his, then I hope he steps up & the girl gets what she needs to support her LO. They should start out by doing a lie detector on her & Biebs, then do the DNA test :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

AirForceWife7 said:


> If the baby isn't Biebs, she will have brought the scandal among herself .... I think she is lying, because Justin could've picked any girl in the world, and her story just doesn't make any sense. Why would he pick her & do it in a bathroom? That doesn't seem like the ideal first time someone like him would choose :haha: I could be wrong though, if the baby is his, then I hope he steps up & the girl gets what she needs to support her LO. They should start out by doing a lie detector on her & Biebs, then do the DNA test :thumbup:

DNA test first, the rest doesn't really matter IMO (unless it comes out as not his child and she wants to prove that she's not a complete nutcase)


----------



## x__amour

I don't know why but I'm starting to get the strangest feeling in the pit of my stomach that this baby IS actually his. :wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

x__amour said:


> I don't know why but I'm starting to get the strangest feeling in the pit of my stomach that this baby IS actually his. :wacko:

Saaammmmeeee, at first I was just like "yeah, don't think so" but I'm really thinking it might be o.0


----------



## AirForceWife7

Does anyone know when we'll find out? x


----------



## lizardbreath

I chose no because there was no I don't care option. It's just drama and silly.


----------



## x__amour

December.


----------



## annawrigley

kattsmiles said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world.
> 
> This! :thumbup:
> 
> Imagine if you(meaning anyone) were in the situation.Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be surprised what people would do and sacrifice for money. I ain't sayin' she a gold digger...
> 
> Wait, yes I am.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2057195/Justin-Bieber-baby-Pictures-Mariah-Yeater-inside-weird-world.html
> 
> He could have any girl in the world, yet he would lose his virginity in a dirty restroom with this chick? LOL. Very classy lady.Click to expand...

Holy shit how long is her finger? o_0

I was sitting on the fence but after seeing those pics I'm leaning towards no, she looks like nothing more than an attention whore. If she's lying she's an idiot, but if the baby is Bieber's then he's an idiot for letting it go public and not just dealing with it like he should have done. Either way, I pity that kid. :coffee:


----------



## airbear

annawrigley said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I voted yes but who knows, can we all please think about the reality of it all, this is not a big joke this is a child's future, think about how horrible it would be if it was true for your birth to be treated like a scandal by the world.
> 
> This! :thumbup:
> 
> Imagine if you(meaning anyone) were in the situation.Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be surprised what people would do and sacrifice for money. I ain't sayin' she a gold digger...
> 
> Wait, yes I am.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2057195/Justin-Bieber-baby-Pictures-Mariah-Yeater-inside-weird-world.html
> 
> He could have any girl in the world, yet he would lose his virginity in a dirty restroom with this chick? LOL. Very classy lady.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit how long is her finger? o_0
> 
> I was sitting on the fence but after seeing those pics I'm leaning towards no, she looks like nothing more than an attention whore. If she's lying she's an idiot, but if the baby is Bieber's then he's an idiot for letting it go public and not just dealing with it like he should have done. Either way, I pity that kid. :coffee:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing about her finger! I also wanted to lean towards no after seeing the pictures. Why would Justin single her out, out of a crowd of hundreds of girls? But it also seems weird for her to go public with it all if she could end up going to jail for lying. I'm going to vote no but it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## annawrigley

Idk, I doubt she would go to jail. Especially if its her first 'offence'. Then again the US system most likely works differently to ours, but here I would say its very unlikely she'd actually get incarcerated for that. Or she may just be naive and not realise what she faces :shrug:

IF she's lying of course


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't know. 

If he isn't then why doesn't he take a DNA straight away, get it cleared up and out of the media. But I don't know how that girl could do that and go to so much publicity for him to not be the dad, surely people aren't that crazy for money. 

If he is, then that's him lost his sweet boy image. And I hope it doesn't take after him - one Justin Bieber is more than enough :lol:

... :coffee: x


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just dont see why someone would subject themselves to the backlash she is getting unless they were sure.
The things being said about her are the things people kill themselves over.


----------



## kittycat18

She doesn't seem like someone who would be having sex with Justin Bieber :haha: This now seems like either a media hoax or an attention seeking trick!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Can you really know that?
I had my 'goth' phase but had backstreet boys come on the radio i'd still sing.
Hell I had an Insane Clown Posse phase but yet i'll still admit that I like some of Justins songs.
Some people are musically eclectic.


----------



## we can't wait

:roll:


----------



## xgem27x

I really hope he is!!!! :haha: 

Are the results of the paternity test done yet? Surely they can get that done in like a day if he's that rich?! :shrug: On Eastenders Amira and Syed's came through quick! :haha::haha:



But I don't get why all the papers are slagging her off for having tattoos, piercings, wrapping selotape around her face and doing some "stripper" pictures.... 

...oh no she has lip piercings and a nose piercing ....ITS 2011 FFS!!! WHATS THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING?!?!?! :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

I agree. I don't understand why her piercings + tattoos matter?
& they haven't done the DNA test yet. Not 'til December. ;)


----------



## xgem27x

I wonder how many songs there are gonna be taking the piss out of this...?

"Baby baby baby baby, I thought that you wouldn't be mine... but you are!" :dohh:

I just hope it is his kid, something needs to get that boys head out of his arse and back into reality... not stuck in "BieberLand!" where he is king... I mean really?! He's not even that cute or that good a singer?! :haha: ...IMO anyways


----------



## we can't wait

I don't mind him. He's cute-- not sexy or anything, lmao-- but he's a cutie. :D
My BFF is in love with him. :rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

Fair play to the guy, he became really famous and rich very quick and young, I wouldn't complain...

...but then his head grew and he talks about himself like he is Gods gift!! I think this story, whether its true or just lies has made him realise he isnt as amazing as he thinks! :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

:haha:i so hope so!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't think it is his. I mean HAVE YOU SEEN HER? She looks like shes from Glen Dirty. It's Justin Beiber! Why would he have sex with her in a public bathroom when he is dating Selena Gomez who is freaking HOT! I think the girl is just a psycho trying to get her 15 minutes of fame and some money!


----------



## we can't wait

^ true story.


----------



## Bexxx

I voted no.
But I really want it to be :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

It's not uncommon for people to cheat on their attractive partners with a skank though regardless of who they are :lol:
I hope it is his just because he's trying to pull a Britney saying how innocent he is lol.
It's a lose lose situation for the baby though, either he's got a mother who would stoop so low as to lie about this for 5 minutes of fame or he's got a father who publicly denied he was his.


----------



## KiwiMOM

I so never understood the whole bieber thing, he's a little kid who had a really great little kids voice.. but now his voice has broken, his fames gotta be wrapping up soon. He can't act and he'll just wind up like every other "child star" who falls off the map. I vote no, because really what are the chances? 

He should just do the test but I think his people are dragging it out for his own sake as if they are telling the truth his squeaky clean image will remain intact. 

Famous people are stupid. He makes me feel silly for being from a small Ontario town too :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

No


----------



## tasha41

I don't think it's his either :shrug: I guess if he has actually never met the girl (as he claims) that he shouldn't feel like he owes anything to her in the way of a paternity test... but then why wouldn't you just do it to clear it all up?

I'd like to think he'd be smart enough to wrap it up... and not f*ck a random backstage at his show, etc. But then I'd like to hope this poor baby's mother is not THAT crazy that she'd make this all up... or that desperate for $$ or an explanation about the baby's dad that she'd say Justin Bieber?


----------



## annawrigley

^ Agreed. It's a bit of a sorry situation whatever the outcome!


----------



## unconditional

https://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/Justin-Bieber-Performs-Its-Not-My-Baby/1365931
:lol:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

unconditional said:


> https://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/Justin-Bieber-Performs-Its-Not-My-Baby/1365931
> :lol:

i posted that here already :thumbup:


----------



## unconditional

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hahahaha omg that link is too funny :rofl:


----------



## unconditional

i know right lmao


----------



## LauraBee

It's not loading for me :(


----------



## kittycat18

That video is hilarious :haha:


----------

